# bait pond



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have been working on this thing for over a month now, with only two full days of work because of being busy and have crappy weather and broken shovels. It is just under 10 foot long and is 4 and half feet wide. I still might widen it but that depends on the mood i am in. On the right side of of it, it is about 4 foot deep and the left a steady 3. I also made a foot and a half wide shelf that will sit at about a foot and a half deep. I plan on putting in bluegill, Goldfish and sunfish that i use for bait in the summer. I still have some wall building to do around the pond and i am getting the Pond Liner this weekend. Anyone have any suggestions on where the best place is to buy the liner? heres some pics


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I like your idea! I would love to dig a small pond like that in my back yard but my wife would kill me. Keep the pics coming, I wouldn't mind seeing your progress and the finished product with fish in it!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

finally got the liner and thanks to a price mishap and jen getting mouthy with the lowe's people we got a 140 dollar liner for 70. I knew i had her around for a reason lol. heres some pics from today


----------

